

Ask HN: Any raw html/javascript search engines? - redstripe

I'm looking for a search engine that will allow me to search raw html/content.<p>Someone has put up an anonymous slander site but used their google analytics tracking ID for it. I'd like to be able to locate which other sites use this ID but I don't know of any search engines that allow you to search raw content.
======
omni5ci
An interesting idea indeed, don't know of an existing solution, but I'd
definitely use it.

------
benologist
Blekko have one for adsense ids, not sure if they have a slashtag for GA
though.

------
lachyg
I've had this idea for years, hope someone finally does it.

------
gaustin
That would be unbelievably cool.

